#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  >  Τρόπος σχεδιασμού και υλοποίησης ισοπέδωσης 200 στρεμμάτων

## dhpeper84

Θα ήθελα να ακούσω τις απόψεις των συναδέλφων σχετικά με το τρόπο εκκίνησης των εργασιών για την ισοπέδωση 200 στρεμμάτων σε ορθογωνικής διατομής γηπέδου Α,Β,Γ,Δ ώστε να έχουμε το βέλτιστο αποτέλεσμα. Πρόκειται για έκταση που έχει ισοϋψείς καμπύλες που τρέχουν κατά μήκους της μίας εκ των δύο διαγωνίων του γηπέδου και περίπου σε 30m απόσταση μεταξύ τους έχουμε Δh=1m.Συνολική υψομετρική διαφορά 22m. Άρα 11m όρυγμα και 11m επίχωση. Το ερώτημα μου έγκειται στο που θα πρέπει να βρίσκεται το βέλτιστο σημείο έναρξης των εργασιών. Στη διαγώνια  του γηπέδου όπου έχουμε μηδενικές διαφορές,  ή στο ψηλότερο σημείο να αρχίσουν να τρυπάν τα βαγοτρύλ(πρόκειται να γίνουν εκρήξεις)? Και οι δύο τρόποι έχουν λόγους που τους στηρίζουν αλλά εμείς μάλλον θα ξεκινήσουμε από τα μηδενικά υψόμετρα και θα αρχίσουμε να ανεβαίνουμε αυξάνοντας το βάθος του ορύγματος.Κάποιος που ασχολήθηκε με τέτοιου είδους εργασίες?

----------

